# I laughed until I cried...had to share



## Lexi

Sorry if someone already posted this somewhere, but I found this hilarious and had to share! The illustrations are amazing. And soooo funny! 

Hyperbole and a Half: Dogs Don't Understand Basic Concepts Like Moving


----------



## LunaX

I am so glad I don't live with a simple minded dog...my life will make a little less sense if i did.


----------



## KZoppa

:spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl::wild::rofl::rofl::rofl::laugh::blush:


----------



## FG167

Holy cow, that made my entire night! I laughed so hard - LOVE it - thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## ShenzisMom

THANK YOU for sharing-I really needed that this morning!


----------



## Navah

LMAO!!!!!!!! Omg i am crying from laughing so hard! Thanks for sharing, that is too funny!


----------



## CaseysGSD

HAHAHAHAH SOOO FUNNY!!!!I loved this one.....


----------



## BestK9GSD

Hilarious!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lexi

CaseysGSD said:


> HAHAHAHAH SOOO FUNNY!!!!I loved this one.....


Yes, that and "We r sound makin' buddies!" were my two faves. :rofl:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Lexi said:


> Yes, that and "We r sound makin' buddies!" were my two faves. :rofl:


 
That is my fav too!!


----------



## bocron

One of our helpers sent me the link yesterday. Classic!
This is my fave.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Oh god! I had to take a break halfway through it, I was crying! (laughing crying)


----------



## Lexi

bocron said:


> One of our helpers sent me the link yesterday. Classic!
> This is my fave.


Sadly, that is my Troy to a "T" when we moved. Poor boy. :rofl:


----------



## Good_Karma

I love this!!! Thank you for sharing it!!!


----------



## Konotashi

This just made my life.


----------



## Lorelei

Oh my! Ha!! That dog flopping to get to the bowl because of the booties was great!


----------



## Bridget

Love it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bunch of Rascals

Oh man I am dying over here. I have tears streaming down my face from laughing so hard! That made my whole day. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## paulag1955

The booties...maybe we won't get any for Shasta after all, lol.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm lauging and crying... this is us on a daily basis :rofl: We too live with a simple dog. :rofl:


----------



## EdBud

I honestly do not know how Gretchen would react to a big move. I would imagine that being younger would make a move easier on any dog, but, really, I don't know how she'd do. 

I DO know that Gretchen gets a little 'hinky' in the car on any length of ride. Although...it really isn't that bad (if perceivable at all) when she's in the car with only me. But, when Mom and/or my Daughter are along, she's, sometimes, very vocal (especially at stops[?]). I'm sure she wouldn't need a sedative, but if it came to that, I wouldn't hesitate if it would relieve a vast amount of anxiety and her Doc felt it would be safe.

I believe she'd be OK as long as she had plenty of 'rest stops' for some fetch and general play time as well as potty. If there were any layovers in a hotel/motel she would, definitely, have one of her pillows and some articles of our clothing with our scents on them to sleep with. As long as she has Master's attitude to draw from, tasks to perform and adequate distractions I believe she'd be fine.


----------



## mrsbuggs

I never laughed so long and hard for a long time..thanks for posting


----------



## BigBeaux

that was so funny!!! going from the story to the pictures cracked me up!


----------



## 2CrazyDogs

I LOVE hyperboleandahalf! Soo funny!


----------



## alex1977

Lol


----------



## Wolfgeist

That is definitely my favourite entry. I absolutely ADORE that blog!


----------

